# Sticky  Army Posting Template



## squeek

This is an armylist posting aid originally created by Jez for the 40k armylists section. In order to standardise armylists across Heresy and encourage better quality, more easily readable lists this posting aid is recommended for use with Fantasy lists.



Jezlad said:


> Here is an army stencil that can be copied and edited to help present your army in a clear and easy to read manner. This way people can better give comments and suggestions on your list. Using isn't necessary, but is recommended. Simply copy the passage in the box below, paste it into a new thread and edit the details to suit your army.





HTML:


[u][b]Army Name: (insert army name) [/b][/u]
 
[b][u]Special Notes[/u][/b]
-  (Anything pertinent to the reader - delete as required)

[b][u]LORDS[/u][/b]
 
[b]Lord: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/b] 
- (insert equipment) 
  
[b][u]HEROES[/u][/b]
 
[b]Hero 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/b] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Hero 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/b] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Hero 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b][u]CORE[/u][/b]
 
[b]Core 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Core 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Core 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/b] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Core 4: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Core 5: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Core 6: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
  
[b][u]SPECIAL[/u][/b]
 
[b]Special 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Special 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Special 3: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
- (insert equipment) 

[b]Special 4: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost) [/b]
 - (insert equipment) 

[b][u]RARE[/u][/b]
 
[b]Rare 1: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/b] 
- (insert equipment) 
 
[b]Rare 2: (Insert unit's name and number of models): (Insert total unit points cost)[/b] 
- (insert equipment)
 
 
[b]Army Total: (insert army points total) [/b]

*

Here is an example of an army using this stencil with a 2000 point army.*


*Army Name: Rutgob's Maneating Snake Warriors of the 5th Dimension *

*Special Notes*
-Rutgob will be with Core 1, BSB with Core 2, Shaman 1 with Core 3 and Shaman 2 with Core 4.

*LORDS*

*Lord: Warboss - Rutgob: 250* 
-Big Snake
-Heavy armour
-Pointy Stick


*HEROES*

*Hero 1: Battle Standard Bearer: 200* 
-Big Snake
-Heavy armour
-Your Mum's Washing Line Standard of Despair

*Hero 2: Shaman lvl 2: 150* 
-Staff of Uber Snakeiness

*Hero 3: Shaman lvl 2: 150 *
- 2x dispel scroll


*CORE*

*Core 1: 28x Snake Boyz: 200 *
-FC
-Shields and Pokey Sticks

*Core 2: 28x Snake Boyz: 200 *
-FC
-Shields and Pokey Sticks

*Core 3: 28x Snake Boyz: 200 *
-FC
-Shields and Pokey Sticks

*Core 4: 28x Snake Boyz: 200 *
-FC
-Shields and Pokey Sticks 


*SPECIAL*

*Special 1: 5x Snake Ticklers: 150 *
- FC
- Feather Boa

*Special 2: 5x Snake Ticklers: 150 *
- FC
- Feather Boa


*RARE*

*Rare 1: Snake Momma: 150* 
- Handbag of Crazy, Painful Death
- Momma's Secret Go Faster Sauce Recipe


*Army Total: 2000 *

As you can see from the above example it is an effective format and is easy to use. Just pick and choose which bits you want, and remove the rest. Happy posting!


----------

